# Say hello to Willis and Eddie



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

Here are my two new dogs. I only went for Willis a Corgi but the Dogs Trust noticed I already had a Bedlington Terrier and asked if I would take one that they had in. So here they are. Willis is a 2-3 year old typical Corgi and Eddie is an 11 month old Bedlington Terrier Lurcher cross and well he's just mad. 

Ginge


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw both of them are lovely.............I love that curly nose on the bedlington too.

*Edit to add the more I look at the nose the more I think it looks like a welshie nose.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hello*

Hello Wills and Eddie

You two are in good company on here as there are lots of dogs about, one of which even has a Facebook profile, much to the annoyance of Jenny, who has not mastered FAcebook yet.

Russell


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Welcome wills and Eddie  
How lovely are they 
you could check out http://www.lurcher.org/llink/forum/ , lots of useful advice for lurchery types :wink:

I am fostering a bedlington terrier x lurcher for them presently , lovely dog she is 

Chris


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hello and welcome to you both :lol: :lol: They look lovely and full of character.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello
dave p


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Hey Ginge!!!
Wow! We need to have a Corgi rally! Your Bedlington is adorable.

Congrats -

Jacquie, Murph and Jack


----------

